

Emacs Script Pitfalls (2014) - brudgers
http://www.lunaryorn.com/2014/08/12/emacs-script-pitfalls.html

======
chriswarbo
I've come across this before and it's pretty much correct: using Emacs Lisp as
a scripting language can give a huge 'bang for the buck' when automating some
existing Emacs feature/application.

For any other task? Definitely avoid ELisp and go for a more 'mainstream'
language.

(In fact, I'm currently writing some ELisp scripts to automate ProofGeneral;
reading HN while the test suite runs ;) )

------
peatfreak
I stopped reading at '"real" Emacs is typically installed via Homebrew at
/usr/local/bin/emacs'.

~~~
e40
Yes the version @ [http://emacsformacosx.com/](http://emacsformacosx.com/) is
much better.

~~~
samatman
Gotta throw in a pitch for the Japanese Cocoa-native Emacs port:
[https://github.com/railwaycat/emacs-mac-
port](https://github.com/railwaycat/emacs-mac-port)

Running this with Spacemacs is... well, surprisingly pleasant. Unicode, pixel
level scrolling, image support that isn't totally broken, it's...nice.

